
Volkswagen to Plead Guilty on Emissions in $4.3B Deal - santix
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/10/business/volkswagen-diesel-settlement.html
======
bertil
> the company will plead guilty to criminal charges.

I am not familiar enough with the US corporate responsability but does that
mean senior executives could risk jail time?

